
[Nature] – AlphaGo Zero: Mastering the game of Go without human knowledge - Inufu
https://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v550/n7676/full/nature24270.html
======
Inufu
[https://deepmind.com/blog/alphago-zero-learning-
scratch/](https://deepmind.com/blog/alphago-zero-learning-scratch/)

------
Inufu
We are also doing an AMA on reddit tomorrow:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/76xjb5/ama...](https://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/76xjb5/ama_we_are_david_silver_and_julian_schrittwieser/)

